# problem with wlan0 is inactive and iwl3945 driver

## d2_racing

Hi everyone, I have a new problem on my box.

My wlan0 interface doesn't want to start when I run /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

I have net.wlan0 is started but inactive message.

For the record, I can run iwlist scan, so basically the wireless card is alive.

I'm running on ~arch amd64 box.

My /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf is good since I was able to use my Wifi.

Any idea where to start searching ?

Thanks  :Razz: 

----------

## audiodef

What DE are you using? Can you post your emerge --info? Do you want to stick with running wireless from a console or do you want to set up a GUI to manage your wireless connections?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Please post your /var/log/dmesg.

Soyez benis!

Pappy

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, all my files are here : http://www.gentoo-quebec.org/index/Config_Sylvain/Bug/

One thing I noticed, is if I run iwlist scan before lunching net.wlan0 by hand, I can connect to my wireless AP.

I'm running with KDE and I run my wireless connection by hand.

----------

## d2_racing

I found one of the source of the problem.

To make my wireless working, I need to run this :

-Reboot my box.

```

# ifconfig wlan0 up

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

```

And nothing happens, but if I run this extra command, my wireless is working :

```

# iwlist scan

```

What is going on ???

----------

## d2_racing

```

[  845.817271] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[  870.601301] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0e:83:61:19:9b

[  870.603081] wlan0: authenticated

[  870.603089] wlan0: associate with AP 00:0e:83:61:19:9b

[  870.605090] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:0e:83:61:19:9b (capab=0x421 status=0 aid=230)

[  870.605098] wlan0: associated

[  870.607663] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

[  881.512038] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

```

```

gentootux ~ # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

bssid=00:0e:83:61:19:9b

ssid=HolidayInnSelectMontreal

id=2

pairwise_cipher=NONE

group_cipher=NONE

key_mgmt=NONE

wpa_state=COMPLETED

ip_address=192.168.101.32

gentootux ~ #

```

```

gentootux ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:"HolidayInnSelectMontreal"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:0E:83:61:19:9B

          Bit Rate=11 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=55/70  Signal level=-55 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

gentootux ~ #

```

----------

## dmpogo

inactive appears also when iwlagn failed to associate with access point. Maybe just because there is none  :Smile: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

My first thought would be it could be an issue with baselayout2/openrc. It has had wireless issues in the past. Since you can start it manually, that makes me think baselayout. I'd check to see if there are any bugs of that type. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## d2_racing

Ok Pappy, double check that, because right now, I don't have a clue.

----------

## audiodef

Have you looked into wicd? It's a wireless GUI. It might not solve this issue but might make it easier to list connections and connect to access points while in KDE.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Ok Pappy, double check that, because right now, I don't have a clue.

 I did on a private message.

BB!

P

----------

## d2_racing

I'm testing right now wicd and it's working pretty well.

So, it's not my driver or my card that is dying. It must be a configuration file or a bug inside something that doesn't trigger the wlan0 card.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Nope, it's most likely baselayout.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

